# Trainer in Fl



## symeon kazanas (Jul 3, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good trainer in the Tampa Florida area?
A friend just moved there and is looking for ppd/sch trainer.
Thanks.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

There's some good guys in West Palm Beach area. They train ppd and SchH


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am pretty sure that Ivan B.is in the middle of the state somewhere.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Ivan B is in Plant City, which is about a 30 minute ride east of Tampa proper. As far as I know doesn't have a structured club, but he does offer private lessons. Tuesdays and thursdays if I recall.

Ot Vitosha


Andy.


----------



## sandra f. johnson (Jul 9, 2007)

www.edreyesk9.com
407 314 1643 

Ed is located in Oviedo, Fl. He was highly recommended to me by someone on this forum.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Ivan will work with you and your dog in private or group lessons. He will also work your dog by the week or by the month. He currently has one of mine.


----------



## symeon kazanas (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks, I think he went with Ivan.


----------

